# 2 cute St Patrick's Day craft ideas



## Shadow (Mar 8, 2011)

Was looking for craft ideas for St Patrick's day for my daughter to make for her friends as gifts.  Found two cute ones and decided to post them incase anyone was interested.

*Leprechaun Kisses Craft*

Follow these directions to make leprechaun kisses, there is even a poem you can include. A fun gift idea for Saint Patrick's Day.

Leprechaun Kisses Craft - How to Decorate a Frame With Candy


*Leprechaun Chowder*


This could be a great snack to do as a project with a group of kids for St. Patrick's Day! All you need is instant pudding, baby food jars and a printer. The labels can be printed at  the linked webpage.


About.com: http://www.craftsayings.com/projects/holidays/st_patrick/leprechaun_chowder/index.shtml


----------

